# Has any one heard of Wallenstein splitters?



## Pcoz88 (Mar 10, 2006)

This is my second post on this site.Iam glad I found this site.Has anybody heard of Wallenstein log splitters?Are they built well? Worth the money?Any and all info would be appericated. Thank-you.Pete.PM me.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## saws43 (Mar 10, 2006)

*splitter*

I have had one for 5 years . Excellent equipment


----------



## woodfarmer (Mar 10, 2006)

*splitter*

excellent splitter have had mine for 6 years no problems, i have the tilt up model for bigger stuff, 9hp motor a bit overkill but hey they make them that way. never stalled out on me


----------



## Pcoz88 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Iron&Oak splitters????*

thank-you for the replies.Has anyone heard od Iron& Oak splitters?:jawdrop:


----------



## PWB (Mar 10, 2006)

Wallenstien is a small town outside kitchener ont. Probably built by mennonites, good equipment. Buy it!


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Mar 13, 2006)

PWB said:


> Wallenstien is a small town outside kitchener ont. Probably built by mennonites, good equipment. Buy it!


You are correct PWB.Understand the new ones will not arrive with Honda motors but with cheaper Chinese knockoffs.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Mar 13, 2006)

Pcoz88 said:


> This is my second post on this site.Iam glad I found this site.Has anybody heard of Wallenstein log splitters?Are they built well? Worth the money?Any and all info would be appericated. Thank-you.Pete.PM me.:greenchainsaw:


Pete decent machines.On the hori/vertical units I rent/trade/barter for welding repairs,I find you get a buildup of waste material between the two main beams.As the wedge advances to the end of its stroke it compresses(welds) this waste material in and under the "stop plate".It gets to the point where it limits the wedge stroke length by overpressuring pump,opening relief valve,sending oil back to tank. The result you will see is the wedge not splitting the entire log.It's not a huge deal,(pita)keep an old wood chisel and hammer handy and keep the area clean.I have also had the privelige of witnessing the ATF filter coming loose when in use. 3x. If I was buying, splitfire.Just my opinion based on 3-400 cubic cords.


----------



## woodfarmer (Mar 13, 2006)

*not honda*

who says, i was at the farm show in feb. they still have honda motors on them.


----------



## leweee (Mar 13, 2006)

*wallenstein*

check it out

http://www.embmfg.com/


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Mar 15, 2006)

woodfarmer said:


> who says, i was at the farm show in feb. they still have honda motors on them.


Your right,I am wrong,me bad.My rental guy had a customer jack knife a splitter while backing up and snapped the casting around the motor hold down bolts.It had the 1 7/8" hitch.His new splitter at the time,and the one I use is 2".Somebody needed the 17/8 so he exchanged motors.Bought a new chinese knockoff and put it on the 2". This motor came from a company called LAWNTOP.It looks like the Honda,ie on/off,choke,throttle,and fuel shutoff all in the same place.The motor holdown bolt pattern is the same, physical size is comparable.The only real difference I saw?Heat shields are a little different,and the cowling is red.Said rental guy,just informed me ALL MOTOR PARTS ARE INTERCHANGEABLE.These engines are available in 5.5,6.5 and another number that looks like 13hp,my pen ran out. As for price,He is selling Lawntop 6500 watt generators for 899.99 cdn or about 800 us$.The lawntop 5.5 hp that I have used also starts and sounds basically like a Honda.In the future he will be buying all splitters without an engine if possible and installing Lawntops.Woodfarmer please excuse my tardiness.


----------



## johnha (Mar 15, 2006)

Pcoz88 said:


> thank-you for the replies.Has anyone heard od Iron& Oak splitters?:jawdrop:



Iron & Oak share the same address as Brave Products, so I assume they are made at the same company. I've owned a Brave 26 ton for a couple of years now and am quite pleased with the unit.


----------



## PaulChristenson (Apr 27, 2008)

*Wallensteins have Honda Engines AGAIN...*

http://www.embmfg.com/Forestry/Splitters/WX900.aspx


----------



## GENROS (Feb 25, 2010)

Guys i dont want to hyjack the thread but i am looking for a good log splitter, i was hoping to get one with a four way wedge or even a six. Any must haves or suggestions?


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 25, 2010)

American, or Timberwolf. These are true horizontal only splitters with 4 or 6 way capability. I have not seen any others you can afford that equal these two makes. Split-rite looks to be very heavy duty, but they seem way over-priced. Search craigslist for American or Timberwolf.


----------



## woodlotguy (Feb 25, 2010)

I have two Wallensteins,one is the wheeled honda motor version,it replaced a super split,and works very well,a 4-way head is available but unless your wood is the perfect size it is more trouble than it is worth.i also have there heavy duty 3- point splitter,my hydraulic pump is 27gpm so it is fairly fast,not sure how it would be on a tractor with a smaller pump.I would definately buy another if i was in need.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 25, 2010)

*Example of a craigslist find..*

Timberwolf.

TW-5

TW-1

Best deal of all...


----------

